# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  I feared...

## glimmering_candle

I feared being alone
Until I learned to like
Myself.

I feared failure
Until I realized that I only
Fail when I don't try.

I feared success
Until I realized
That I had to try
In order to be happy
With myself.

I feared people's opinions
Until I learned that 
People would have opinions
About me anyway.

I feared rejection
Until I learned to
Have faith in myself.

I feared pain
Until I learned that
it's necessary 
For growth.

I feared the truth
Until I saw the
Ugliness in lies.

I feared life
Until I experienced
Its beauty.

I feared death
Until I realized that it's
Not an end, but a 
beginning.

I feared my destiny,
Until I realized that 
I had the power 
to change My life.

I feared hate
Until I saw that it
Was nothing more than 
Ignorance.

I feared love
Until it touched my heart, 
Making the darkness fade
Into endless sunny days.

I feared ridicule
Until I learned how
To laugh at 
myself.

I feared growing old
Until I realized that 
I gained wisdom every day.

I feared the future
Until I realized that
Life just kept getting Better.

I feared the past
Until I realized that 
It could no longer hurt me.

I feared the dark
Until I saw the beauty
Of the starlight.

I feared the light
Until I learned that the 
Truth would give me Strength.

I feared change,
Until I saw that
Even the most beautiful butterfly
Had to undergo a metamorphosis
Before it could fly. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nice one!!

----------


## glimmering_candle

thanks for likin'! :Big Grin: 
love ya :Smile:

----------


## Muzna

nice sharing ...i like it  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

to every dark side of life there is one positive thing...hence appreciate it...Thanks 4 sharing...

----------


## coolshoaib

very nice post...thanks for sharing

----------


## glimmering_candle

Ur Welcome:!

----------


## Khamoshi

A Very positive poem..a person must learn to love themselves for them to achieve and be what they want to be.

----------


## glimmering_candle

yes !
thanks for likin' khamoshi sis!

----------


## friendlygal786

very nice sharing candle.. :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

Lovely poem Zara.  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Beautiful! I hope you believe in that too Zara  :Smile:  Keep sharing :hug;

----------


## fari123

hmmmmmm...beautiful...

----------


## loves intellegence

it's nice..good one

----------


## glimmering_candle

thanks fari, friendly, fairy, n fatema ... n thanks to u too hina sis!
for likin' it ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*I Feared Being Alone*

I feared being alone
until I learned to like
myself.


I feared failure
until I realized that I only
fail when I don't try.



I feared success
until I realized
that I had to try
in order to be happy
with myself.



I feared people's opinions
until I learned that
people would have opinions
about me anyway.



I feared rejection
until I learned to 
have faith in myself.



I feared pain
until I learned that
it's necessary
for growth.



I feared the truth
until I saw the 
ugliness in lies.



I feared life
until I experienced
its beauty.



I feared death
until I realized that it's
not an end, but a beginning.



I feared my destiny,
until I realized that
I had the power to change
my life.



I feared hate
until I saw that it
was nothing more than
ignorance.



I feared love
until it touched my heart,
making the darkness fade
into endless sunny days.



I feared ridicule
until I learned how
to laugh at myself.



I feared growing old
until I realized that
I gained wisdom every day.



I feared the future
until I realized that
life just kept getting
better

----------


## friendlygal786

last one is nice...great sharin sis

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thanks for liking...

----------


## criminallz

keep sharing. nice 1.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thanks criminlz

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

"I feared failure
until I realized that I only
fail when I don't try".

loved this para... buh the whole poem wus true  :Big Grin: 
thanks for sharin  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

TANKS for liking :Smile:

----------


## raiazlan

I feared being alone,
Until I learned to like Myself.

************ ***
I feared failure,
Until I realized that I only Fail when I don't try.

************ ***

I feared success,
Until I realized That I had to try In order to be happy With myself.

************ ***

I feared people's opinions,
Until I learned that People would have opinions About me anyway.

************ ***

I feared rejection,
Until I learned to Have faith in myself.

************ ***

I feared pain,
Until I learned that it's necessary For growth.

************ ***

I feared the truth,
Until I saw the Ugliness in lies.

************ ***

I feared life,
Until I experienced Its beauty.

************ ***

I feared death,
Until I realized that it's Not an end, but a beginning.

************ ***

I feared my destiny,
Until I realized that I had the power to change My life.

************ ***

I feared hate,
Until I saw that it Was nothing more than Ignorance.

************ ***

I feared love,
Until it touched my heart, Making the darkness fade Into endless sunny days.

************ ***

I feared ridicule,
Until I learned how To laugh at myself.

************ ***

I feared growing old,
Until I realized that I gained wisdom every day.

************ ***

I feared the future,
Until I realized that Life just kept getting Better.

************ ***

I feared the past,
Until I realized that It could no longer hurt me.

************ ***

I feared the dark,
Until I saw the beauty Of the starlight.

************ ***

I feared the light,
Until I learned that the Truth would give me Strength.

************ ***

I feared change,
Until I saw that Even the most beautiful butterfly Had to undergo a metamorphos is Before it could fly.

----------


## RAHEN

reading once again...a lovely read...thanks 4 sharing.

----------

